# What cubers you admire



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 8, 2014)

Put here the cubers that you admire.

Mines are:

Feliks Zemdegs
Anthony Brooks
Brendan Vallance
Rowe Hessler
Erik Akkersdijk
Sarah Strong
Yu Nakajima
Sebastien Weyer


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 8, 2014)

I admire Joey Gouly, because when I was 12 I was watching a video of him solving a 2x2 on youtube, and I thought "one day, my hair will be that gloriously thick, luscious and soft, and I will be able to run my fingers through it while thinking about why clouds look so fluffy and yet feel so wet. I mean, what else can be both fluffy and wet at the same time? Cats stop being fluffy when they're wet." After 4 years of building up courage, I sent him a PM and he told me that his secret is papaya extract shampoo, massaged gently from root to tip before rinsing with distilled water and then applying whichever conditioner Kylie Minogue has most recently been reported to be using. Now my hair is certifiably wondrous, and I have him to thank, and that's why Joey Gouly is my favourite cuber. Wherever you are Joey, I hope you are always happy. Also, that dude has some serious dance moves. I mean damn.

Also Thom Barlow, because he looks great in a skirt.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 8, 2014)

I admire Brest and Sarah. They keep dealing with me. lol


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 8, 2014)

I really admire Jacob Hutnyk, for his admittance of his faking solves and his effort to get to the times he once faked.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 8, 2014)

J'ey for life. I wouldn't be alive thanks to him. One time he helped me out of my flipped car and drove to the hospital and sat by my side until I was well enough to leave. We then went out for lunch. I still smile when I look at pictures of us frolicking in the meadows. I cry whenever I hear his voice. And I laugh when I remember the good times.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I really admire Jacob Hutnyk, for his admittance of his faking solves and his effort to get to the times he once faked.



why do people admire people who cheat and then say "sorry for cheating"

maybe I should start cheating in 2x2 so people will admire me


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 8, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I really admire Jacob Hutnyk, for his admittance of his faking solves and his effort to get to the times he once faked.



Thanks man, I really appreciate hearing this. 



10461394944000 said:


> why do people admire people who cheat and then say "sorry for cheating"
> 
> maybe I should start cheating in 2x2 so people will admire me



D:


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 8, 2014)

I admire the pioneers and the people who invest a ton of effort in creating new things. Lucas Garron, Stefan Pochmann, more recently Christopher Mowla... there are others. Hmm. Michael Gottlieb.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin Hays, Feliks Zemdegs, Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima, Christopher Mowla.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 8, 2014)

I admire Drew Brads because he is Fricken.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2014)

I have the most admiration for people who work hard to push the limits of what is possible. There are quite a lot of people in this category - some of which have been forgotten by almost everyone - but some examples are Marcin Kowalczyk, Roman Strakhov, Nan Ma, Richard Carr, Michal Halczuk, Yu Da Hyun, and Feliks Zemdegs. I also really respect people who work hard to advance the theory of cubing by developing worthwhile new methods, ideas, or software.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin Hays.

Also, Feliks, Kevin Costello, Sebastian Weyer, Mats, and others


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jun 8, 2014)

I can't imagine a single reason for admiring someone for spinning a piece of plastic.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't believe no one has mentioned Alex Lau yet. I was unsure about whether I would ever successfully use Roux, or actually ever understand F2B (I was averaging some not very good move count for First Block, and something worse for Second Block), but he took the time to basically walk me through the way he solves F2B, which both heartened me about my ability to use Roux, and helped me cut down my average move count for F2B. That he was willing to put no small amount of time into helping me instead just saying "blockbuildnstuff" still inspires me every time I get a good F2B (or a bad F2B... or an average F2B... or I'm using ZZ).

Also, Kirjava (and tOOtl, Mollerz, and everyone else on IRC), who tolerates my not-quite-constant requests for assistance on IRC, no matter how dumb my questions are, and who inspires me to give full answers to the people who ask me questions that seem to me as basic as my questions must seem to them.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 8, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Can't believe no one has mentioned Alex Lau yet. I was unsure about whether I would ever successfully use Roux, or actually ever understand F2B (I was averaging some not very good move count for First Block, and something worse for Second Block), but he took the time to basically walk me through the way he solves F2B, which both heartened me about my ability to use Roux, and helped me cut down my average move count for F2B. That he was willing to put no small amount of time into helping me instead just saying "blockbuildnstuff" still inspires me every time I get a good F2B (or a bad F2B... or an average F2B... or I'm using ZZ).
> 
> Also, Kirjava (and tOOtl, Mollerz, and everyone else on IRC), who tolerates my not quite constant requests for assistance on IRC no matter how dumb my questions are, who inspire me to give full answers to the people who ask me questions that seem to me as basic as my questions must seem to them.



I agree, alex lau.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2014)

I admire many cubers. Here are a few of them:

1. Noah Arthurs for making videos that really helped me improve at BLD.
2. Zane Carney for inspiring me to start blindsolving.
3. Roman Strakhov for not giving up at getting a 9BLD success.
4. Alex Lau for proving that Roux is a great method.
5. Mats Valk for breaking Feliks' WR single streak.
6. Badmephisto for his videos that helped me at 3x3 when I first started.
7. Antoine Cantin and Daniel Sheppard for being good at every event.
8. Linus Fresz and Kim Jokinen for their crazy improvement 
9. Nevins Chan for his BLD accuracy.

I also admire other fast people like Feliks, Ollie, Marcell, Maskow, Drew Brads, Evan Liu, Chris Olson, Bill Wang (the list goes on and on  )


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 8, 2014)

Personally,

Phil Yu as a pioneer and inspiration.

Michael Gottlieb for being a huge help.

Sebastiano Tronto for being the best at everything.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2014)

Tim McMahon. He does 2 events each comp yet enters data all day. How boring! Thx TimMc


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 8, 2014)

Gilles Roux for not inventing rouxfop. 
Stefan Pochmann for inventing OP and M2/R2.
(and other method creators)
Feliks, Alex Lau and Maskow for doing things that I never thought were possible.



RobertFontaine said:


> I can't imagine a single reason for admiring someone for spinning a piece of plastic.



I think the people who appear on these lists are the people who have done more than just twist plastic. For me, many of these people have showed me what hard work and determination can achieve and have challenged my ideas of what is possible. As well as that, many of them have helped us have a little bit more fun with our hobby and helped us to do things that even we never knew we could do.


----------



## imvelox (Jun 8, 2014)

Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Hays, Roman Strakhov, Marcell Endrey, Marcin Kowalczyk, Alex Lau

And Vladislav Shavelsky beacuse he is the perfect copy of me(but he's faster than me at almost everything(except 8x8  )), we both practise almost only big and huge(8x8+) cubes
And Ben Whitmore because i can't understand how is possibile he's that fast on slidy puzzles


----------



## Dene (Jun 8, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> J'ey for life. I wouldn't be alive thanks to him. One time he helped me out of my flipped car and drove to the hospital and sat by my side until I was well enough to leave. We then went out for lunch. I still smile when I look at pictures of us frolicking in the meadows. I cry whenever I hear his voice. And I laugh when I remember the good times.





TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I admire Joey Gouly, because when I was 12 I was watching a video of him solving a 2x2 on youtube, and I thought "one day, my hair will be that gloriously thick, luscious and soft, and I will be able to run my fingers through it while thinking about why clouds look so fluffy and yet feel so wet. I mean, what else can be both fluffy and wet at the same time? Cats stop being fluffy when they're wet." After 4 years of building up courage, I sent him a PM and he told me that his secret is papaya extract shampoo, massaged gently from root to tip before rinsing with distilled water and then applying whichever conditioner Kylie Minogue has most recently been reported to be using. Now my hair is certifiably wondrous, and I have him to thank, and that's why Joey Gouly is my favourite cuber. Wherever you are Joey, I hope you are always happy. Also, that dude has some serious dance moves. I mean damn.
> 
> Also Thom Barlow, because he looks great in a skirt.



ewwsogay



supercavitation said:


> Also, Kirjava who tolerates my not-quite-constant requests for assistance on IRC, no matter how dumb my questions are, and who inspires me to give full answers to the people who ask me questions that seem to me as basic as my questions must seem to them.



ehwuuuuuuut. Since when was he ever helpful? Don't tell me he's gone soft. Needs a good dose of Dene by the sound of it.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm inspired by cubers who are good at all events - so pretty much everyone near the top of the sum of ranks 
I particularly admire people like Daniel Sheppard for being both a great delegate and a great all-rounder. He's one of my cubing role models, definitely


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 8, 2014)

Alex Lau for being incredible at Roux.

Waffo for compiling the best resources on Roux, and also being quite fast.

Noah, for being the best teacher in cubing, IMO. I am a teacher as a profession, so I respect great teachers, and I would like to be a great teacher as well.


----------



## Vossy (Jun 8, 2014)

I admire Sebastian Weyer and Feliks


----------



## brian724080 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I really admire Jacob Hutnyk, for his admittance of his faking solves and his effort to get to the times he once faked.



Maybe I should do the same sometime to find my motivation.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 8, 2014)

1. Phil Yu for being the ZZ god and for being the best teacher for things related to zz and onehanded
2. Alexander Lau for proving roux
3. Maskow obviously
4. Pleskowicz for his OH turningstyle. so ****ing sexy.
5. all the cubers who contributed to developing ZZ/finding the missing link in the ZZ/ZB Home Thread
6. Feliks for his extreme success
7. Adrian Lehmann for his crazy BLD improvement
8. Teller for his Fingertricks


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 8, 2014)

Probably Feliks cause he inspired me to start speedcubing.
Also: Alex Lau for proving Roux is just as good as CFOP.
There are also tons of others but it would be a huge post if I mentioned all of them...


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 8, 2014)

The people I admire most in cubing are the people that were so nice to me when I was a nub at my first few competitions: Macky, Bob, Rowe, and Kian. If they had been complete *******s to me, I probably would have never kept cubing.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 8, 2014)

Mats for being flicking awsome . 
Feliks for having the most WR's set in ( to my knowledge)
Erik for not giving up even he is stuck with his 7.08 even after a couple of years.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin Costello and Noah Arthurs are the cubers I honestly admire the most.


----------



## ahmfast1 (Jun 8, 2014)

feliks (decent lookahead)
hays (insane bigcuber)
drew brads (improved veryfast on 3x3)
maskow (amazing memo-brain)
pleskowicz (real OH turner)
sebastian (4x4 machine)


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 8, 2014)

Dan Harris - First serious UK cuber, Best UK cuber for years, kickstarted the UK cubing community, always helpful, promoting speedcubing in the media.

Ron van Bruchem - Founding the WCA, we wouldn't even have speedcubing if it wasn't for him. Also just an incredibly talented all round individual, pro darts player as well, and speaks a multitude of languages.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 8, 2014)

Michal Pleskowicz for being a boss and totally destroying OH WR back in the day. Also for his amazing fluency and efficiency (especially during cross+1) which I have trouble keeping up with.

And Feliks for destroying 9999999 WRs and being almost a second faster than anyone else at 3x3.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 9, 2014)

My favorite person on the forums is actually Dene. He knows what he's talking about in terms of cubing, and also has an interesting worldview and is obviously smart. Which is good, because otherwise he would be intolerable.  Dene isn't very nice but I still think he's awesome.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 9, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> I can't imagine a single reason for admiring someone for spinning a piece of plastic.



He who comes to a forum to talk down about the overarching topic of said forum. I admire the amount of contradiction he can fit into one single action. I respect and admire you Robert.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Antoine Cantin,Feliks Zemdegs,Christopher Olson and Kevin Hays


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Faz for inspring me to solve nxnxn faster than he can do (n+1)x(n+1)x(n+1)
Maskow for 41/41 MBLD
Kevin Hays for 6x6


----------



## CubeSurfer (Jun 9, 2014)

I admire Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Hays, and Maskow


----------



## lucascube (Jun 10, 2014)

Drew Brads, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello, Chris Olson, and many others.


----------



## mns112 (Jun 10, 2014)

Erno Rubiks for inventing this piece of plastic


----------



## Chree (Jun 10, 2014)

Dan Knights, Frank Morris, and especially Lars Petrus are the people who inspired me to start cubing.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 10, 2014)

I admire Dan Knights, Lars Petrus, Jessica Fridrich, Mirek Goljan, Guus Schultz, Frank Morris, Richard Patterson, Ron van Bruchem, Tyson Mao, Stefan Pochmann, Richard Carr and many others too. It's always hard to name drop for me as I don't want to leave anyone out, but those are some of the cubers who I admire very much.

From the more modern cubers I admire Breandan Vallance, Andrew Kang, Yu Nakajima, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Marcell Endrey, Oliver Frost, Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski, and still others.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 10, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Erno Rubiks for inventing this piece of plastic



wasn't the prototype made from wood?


----------



## Renslay (Jun 10, 2014)

Stefan Pochmann. He taught me many things, including BLD (due to his site), parity for Square-1 (in person), and fingertricks (also in person). He has also a great knowledge for cubing and a sharp tongue on the forum!
Lars Petrus for introducing me speedcubing through his site.
Alexander Lau, Marcell Endrey, Milán Baticz, and István Kocza for their skills.
Olivér Nagy for his enthusiasm for cube collections.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 10, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> wasn't the prototype made from wood?



Yes it is.
http://eu.rubiks.com/uploads/general_content/original-cube.png


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 10, 2014)

Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Hays, Antoine Cantin, Sarah Strong(セラ 愛莉), Drew Brads, Chris Olson, Michal Pleskowicz, Noah Arthurs, Marcin Kowalczyk, Phil Yu 
Rowe Hessler, Rami Sbahi, Bingliang Li (李炳良), Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bob Burton, Bad Mephisto , Sameer Mahmood, Bill Wang, Oscar Roth Andersen. 

All these people have helped, motivated, and inspired me in cubing; one way or another.


----------



## Baku (Jun 10, 2014)

I vote Phil Yu (asmallkitten) for his impressive series on the ZZ method and his sexy turning style (that I want).


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> It's always hard to name drop for me as I don't want to leave anyone out



Officially offended.


----------



## Erik (Jun 11, 2014)

Guus Razoux Schultz for his cubing knowledge (FMC and others), and achievements.
Joel van Noort for inspiring and his smooth smooth turning style and fingertricks (plus the fact he is still the only Dutch cuber to win EC or WC... Guus, Mats and me are still failing at that )
Stefan Pochmann for the many methods he invented and former Megaminx-boss.
Chris Hardwick for being the BLD pioneer he is.
Frank Morris for inspiring me for big cubes.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 11, 2014)

Ryan Heise
Lars Petrus
Zbigniew Zborowski
Stefan Pochmann
Sébastien Auroux
Daniel Sheppard
Sebastiano Tronto


----------



## Escher (Jun 11, 2014)

Dene said:


> Officially offended.



Likewise, Deneybabe.


----------



## teller (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not going to post an exhaustive list...I'll forget someone and feel like I've snubbed them. I want to focus on the "modern" era:

Andrej Karpathy aka *Badmephisto*: You brought me into the 21st century quickly by being the best teacher.

*Stefan Pochmann*: BLD is commonplace now, but I continue to be blown away by what you did. Just brilliant. Ingenious.

*Rowan Kinneavy*: The thinking man's cuber. The go-to guy for people who want deeper advice than "just practice."

*Noah Arthurs*: You solved the team channel puzzle. I don't think people realize how huge that is. You're a boss!

*Antoine Cantin*: You're leading the way with OH. Pleskowicz might be scary, but you actually helped me by sharing.

Cubing forever.


----------



## GrandSlam (Jun 25, 2014)

Kevin Hays. Definitely.


----------

